# SnowSport



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

When plowing with the Snow sport how much snow does it leave on the driveway, 1/4,1/2 inch? Does it do a good job clearing the pavement?


----------



## nickp (Mar 4, 2009)

The snow sport does not get down to the pavement. It will leave 1/4 to 1/2 depending on the snow and how flat your driveway is. I live in central MA, and the remaining snow usually melts the next sunny day after a snowfall. The advantage of the snow sport is low initial cost (craigslist) flexibility of vehicles (only need front hitch), no maintenance, little storage space required, easy on lawns. The downside is it's a homeowner’s plow. If you expect to do more than your driveway you will be disappointed, I used to do others driveways, I know. You can’t back drag. You have to plan where you dump the snow because once you make a snow bank, you ain't moving it with the Snow sport.


----------



## HDPLOW (Jan 29, 2016)

I just used my brand new snowsport hd plow in 20 inches of snow this past weekend, and it left a little snow on my driveway. Probably about an inch or so. Would the hold down strap help.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i owned a snowsport for about 4 years works great for residential ,but plan where you are putting snow piles becauce once they are frozen you won't move with out bending the blade, i added extra plates to mine to make stronger.otherwise no repairs and i bought the angle kit for mine


----------



## HDPLOW (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you for the reply Perry. Do you have any pics of the extra plates you added to your plow or can you describe how and where you purchased them. Thank you.


----------

